# FDA Issues Alert on Herbal Supplement



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA Issues Alert on Herbal Supplement One month after authorities raided a downtown Lawrence store, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration on Thursday issued a public health alert about the herbal supplement at the center of the controversy. Law enforcement officials shut down Sacred Journey, 1103 Mass., on June 10, seizing an herbal weight-loss supplement [...]

*Read More...*


----------

